# acer aspire one won't power up!



## evangelistalong (Dec 25, 2008)

_ have the same problem with mine. I was copying files from an external dvd drive to my hard drive when my acer one hybernated. after hybernating, it won't boot, wont even post. nothing on the screen and only the green light lights up._

Running stock WINXP OS BTW. I have been using the laptop about 3 months now before this happened.





snakeman21 said:


> I bought an Acer Aspire one about a week ago. I installed Ubuntu along with windows for a dual boot, and everything was okay. Ubuntu was working, windows was working, life was good. Earlier today, I was using windows, and everything seemed right. I finished what I was doing and clicked "shut down." The computer shut down, and I closed the lid. Then, about twenty minutes ago, I opened it and pressed the power button. It made the whirring sound it usually makes, and the green power indicator lit up, but... the screen remained black. I tried to shut it off manually, but it wouldn't power down. Finally, I unplugged it and pulled the battery. It will seem to power up, but nothing happens. What's going on?


----------



## martinking (Jan 5, 2009)

well well well... let me join the club... had mine for three months too. Used it with my external HD to manage pictures on december 25th. I closed the lid and it never booted up again.. green light is lit but the screen remains completly black. I can hear the CPU fan running but the internal hd isn't running just like it's led that doesn't blink anymore.

I've nerver been a big fan of Acer. I did't trust the quality of their product. I have to say though that since I bought the Acer One I completely changed my mine...until now... sounds like i've just made a $360 mistake... now begins the fight with their customer support... 

for the record...running stock WINXP OS too...


----------



## martinking (Jan 5, 2009)

fixed it... look for a procedure to flash the bios of the aspire one. It worked for me but becareful it may void your warranty.... 

good luck


----------



## Dillinjr (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes this update is required to fix the problem. Also as a temporary solution you can disconnect and reconnect the battery while in the black screen, to power off, and then restart and the netbook will start as normal.

Keywords: Acer Aspire One won't start black screen


----------



## Vampwithin (Jul 23, 2009)

martinking said:


> well well well... let me join the club... had mine for three months too. Used it with my external HD to manage pictures on december 25th. I closed the lid and it never booted up again.. green light is lit but the screen remains completly black. I can hear the CPU fan running but the internal hd isn't running just like it's led that doesn't blink anymore.
> 
> I've nerver been a big fan of Acer. I did't trust the quality of their product. I have to say though that since I bought the Acer One I completely changed my mine...until now... sounds like i've just made a $360 mistake... now begins the fight with their customer support...
> 
> for the record...running stock WINXP OS too...


hi there fella, please can you tell me how you did this..i'm a bit puzzled on how you did this...thank you..


----------

